# dojo loach questions



## fawx (Aug 21, 2013)

I really want one of these guys, maybe two if the tank size could hold.
So, what I've got so far is:

1. They're cold water, 50-77 degrees
2. Easy to feed: flakes, pellets, snails, brine shrimp
3. They get up to a foot long

I'd probably pick up some substrate and pick out some nice plants and big hidey places.

Big question is, what size tank is ideal for one? And ideal for two?
I doubt I'm going to get two of them, but just in case ;D
Also, if there's any unusual care tips I didn't mention, please let me know!


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

They are very social fish that ought to be kept in a group. They aren't likely to reach 12 inches, but they do get big. I would say at least a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You should honestly get more than two. Three is the generally recommended minimum for loach species as they are highly social. They are rather hardy aside from that. 

I agree with Jaysee on the tank size, too. When I had mine in a 55 they were all over the tank. 

You will want to make sure the top is tightly fitting as well as most holes plugged up. Dojos are escape artists and pretty good jumpers. They can survive out of water for a while. 

Since I can't see you having a 75 with just these guys, some good tankmates would be medium sized barbs that can handle cooler temps like the gold barb, pearl danio, or cherry barb. You have the nice makings of a subtropical tank.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

There are a lot of "tropical" fish that do quite well in cooler water.


----------



## maxiipaddd (Aug 26, 2020)

fawx said:


> I really want one of these guys, maybe two if the tank size could hold.
> So, what I've got so far is:
> 
> 1. They're cold water, 50-77 degrees
> ...


They eat A LOT. At least mine does. Possibly separate during feeding time. Mine eats most of the food before other fish get a chance


----------

